# Cz 75b .40?



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

I was at Gander Mtn this afternoon and they are having a sale on a lot of guns. Anyway, they had a 75B .40 in the used case. Original price $479 on sale for $329 and then take an extra 10% off that. It was used but in excellent condition, looks new. For under $300 I thought that was a great deal, DA/SA with night sights. If it had only been a 9mm, I just traded my only .40 and sold all the extra ammo I had. :smt076

How does the 75B shoot? Is this a good enough deal to get back into the .40 business?


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

Howdy...my only experience with the CZ 75 BD is in 9mm..The gun is superior,,,read my reviews on "which pistol to choose"..As for a CZ 75 in .4 I really don't know much..But here is my experience from another gun that might shed some light on your question..I tried the SIG P226 in 9 mm and I loved the gun..I then tried another Sig P226 in .4 and the grouping at 10 and 15 yrds was exactly the same .. So you make your own judgement..The CZ 75 BD 9mm is a great gun and I am planning to purcahse it soon since it performed just like the Sig P226 9 mmwhich is double the price of the CZ 75 BD. So if you conclude that the CZ 75 B in .4 is similar in performance to the CZ 75 BD 9mm, then go for it.


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. Not sure if I want to get into another caliber, I've got everything narrowed down to .45 and 9mm (and .22 but I don't really count it). Although I am looking of a cheap car gun, so this might just be the ticket.


----------



## Wheeler (Feb 10, 2011)

To reopen this old thread, I'll add that my own CZ-75B in .40 is an easy to use absolutely reliable tack driver. Wouldn't be without it. My CZ-2075 RAMI in .40 was a bit ammo sensitive until I got it sorted out and now it too is a reliable tack driver. Don't take me to the CZ-82 in 9mm Mak. THAT gun puts all of my other weapons (and there are more than a few) to shame.

Oh Yeah, my Turkish Sarsilmaz in 9mm is also an extremely reliable and accurate weapon. Built like a tank and is similar in appearance to the CZs.


----------

